# Excuse my ignorance. Raw=Aggression



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Does raw feeding cause aggression(be it resource guarding or whatever)? I am considering moving my pup onto this diet but am concerned about what i hear some people say regarding the raw diet-aggression correlation.... Pls help


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

no

We have two sheps that are both around 2.5 yrs old, one is a male who is still intact and one is a female who is spayed. There has been no problems at feeding time with raw when they are side by side when they eat.

I would take precautions at first, but feeding raw does not mean that the dogs will be aggressive at feeding time, as well as kibble, some dogs will be food aggressive whether it is raw or not. Regardless, it is always something to monitor and figure out the best way to feed your dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Absolutely false. It is the people who do not feed raw, don't know anything about it that would say something like this. The breeder I got Onyx from said this to me when I told her I had Onyx on a RAW diet. Onyx was fear aggressive and she said it would likely make her aggression worse. Her dogs are on a working ranch herding cattle and horses so she took the perspective of they would like the taste of blood so much,they'd start biting the animals while working...?








RAW will sometimes settle a dog down that has been on a kibble, taking away bad carbs that turn to sugar, sp there would be less hyperactivity.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Feeding RAW does not make a dog "mad" or "aggressive". On occasion I give raw burger to my dogs as a treat. Others on this board provide a complete RAW diet. I've never read any post nor seen in my own experience that RAW foods make a dog aggressive. If a dog is already food aggressive, then that is another story and all precautions should already be taken when feeding them. As well, I would seek the help of a professional to reduce that food aggression if possible.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

When I switched my female GSD to raw, she got really aggressive over her food. She was never like that on kibble. She will snap at the cats if they happen to wander too close while she's eating. I just feed her in her crate now so she doesn't have to stress over someone stealing her food and she can slow down and enjoy it (and for the cat's protection). She growled at me a bit in the beginning of the switch, but I handfed all her meals for a while and that made her comfortable enough so that I can now take something away from her if I need to (although she still gives me "the eye" if I stay too close while she's eating). 

My male, on the other hand, couldn't possibly care less who is around while he's eating.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

False. This is yet another person who has not read about the diet and/or understand it. I am sure they think raw gives the dog "a taste for blood" or something like that. What a surprise...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I used to think this before I educated myself at the rawfeeding yahoo group. 

And when I hand out raw "parts" to the dogs, they go to separate parts of the yard to eat their portion. When finished, each dog does a through sniff of the grass to make sure non was missed.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DukesMyDogDoes raw feeding cause aggression(be it *resource guarding* or whatever)? I am considering moving my pup onto this diet but am concerned about what i hear some people say regarding the raw diet-aggression correlation.... Pls help


Maybe.

Think of it this way. I give you a $50 bill and then this big guy walks up and says "Give me that money or I'll hit you". Most likely you would hand over the money.

But what if I gave you one HUNDRED $50 bills? Wouldn't you be more likely to fight for them?

Some dogs, when given raw meat or a bone, will show signs of resource guarding where they never had before. The item is of higher value and WORTH guarding.

It is a simple TRAINING issue and has nothing to do with the meat making the dog aggressive.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DukesMyDogDoes raw feeding cause aggression(be it *resource guarding* or whatever)? I am considering moving my pup onto this diet but am concerned about what i hear some people say regarding the raw diet-aggression correlation.... Pls help
> ...


One of my Labs is like this. He will finish and go right up to my other dog and try to steal her food. I don't think this is because of a raw diet though, as he would do it with anything he was eating. He just started this also, so I have been separating him from the others. He is at that terrible 2 age, were he is testing what he can get away with I think..


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey definitely HAS NOT become more aggressive. The only difference I might have noticed (and I saw "might" because I never really watched Jerzey eat when she was fed kibble) is that, if she doesn't start eating right away and Koji comes sniffing her food, she'll run over and nudge him away or pick up the meat and start to actually eat it.

It's honestly kind of funny because Koji will try to find something he can swipe out of the bowl but the pieces of generally too big. I always tell Jerzey "Be nice." when Koji comes around just to remind her but she's never growled, shown her teeth, etc. Not to me, not to John, not to the cat. I do, however, try to give Koji a little piece of something in his bowl if he's overly interested in Jerzey's food that day. I also feed them at the same time so they're occupied with their own food and not worried about the what the other is eating/doing. I take these precautions (if you can even really call them that) because I want to keep the peace and not cause a potential situation. 

But I would generally say, no raw does not make a dog more aggressive. At least, not that I've seen.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think lauri hit the nail on the head.I believe TASTE of blood is an old wife's tale.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa is raw-fed (for almost 3 years now) and she is the biggest wuss.







She's afraid of my guinea pigs. So yep, it's just a myth!


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMommaFalse. This is yet another person who has not read about the diet and/or understand it. I am sure they think raw gives the dog "a taste for blood" or something like that. What a surprise...


I take it my 'ignorance' wasn't excused


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DukesMyDogDoes raw feeding cause aggression(be it *resource guarding* or whatever)? I am considering moving my pup onto this diet but am concerned about what i hear some people say regarding the raw diet-aggression correlation.... Pls help
> ...


Excellent example... So if the increase in value (to the dog) of the food given might cause resource guarding agression, then a pup weaned onto a raw diet wouldnt behave the same way? Since it has never remembered anything but raw goodies...?


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoRisa is raw-fed (for almost 3 years now) and she is the biggest wuss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

I just joined the group myself










> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppyI used to think this before I educated myself at the rawfeeding yahoo group.
> 
> And when I hand out raw "parts" to the dogs, they go to separate parts of the yard to eat their portion. When finished, each dog does a through sniff of the grass to make sure non was missed.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Just another story, no doubt started by kibble manufacturers!

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, when I want to cater to my dogs' inner wolves, I pass out the raw chicken leg quarters. It has them HOWLING!!! 

No seriously, one of the pups is a little more irritable with her papa who is in the next crate looking longingly at her unfinished leg. 

All dogos are fed in their crates and generally they are so excited to get theirs that they are not busy making faces and being aggressive. 

Does it make them more aggressive at times other than dinner time? I have to say No. My adults have not changed their behavior at all. The puppies are teenagers getting ready to be in heat. To blame their stupid behavior on the chicken would be unfair I think. 

Now if you through them a rabbit or a chicken alive and expected them to make a meal out of it, well, I don't know. Mine would probably starve to death. Oh, they would kill the rabbit or chicken, probably trying to play with it, After a few days, they would start rolling on it. They probably would never figure out that I intended on them EATING it. This is something I think NO ONE should EVER do. Encouraging a dog to kill and eat, I just wouldn't want to go there. If nothing else, if they do get loose some farmer somewhere will shoot them.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

lauri..well said

all of mine are fed raw and there have been no bad behavioral changes; they continue to live happily as a pack; but, like others i've noticed that they are more protective of their raw food than they were of kibble; i've always fed in crates to ensure that each gets his share and it does eliminate any squabbles


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Very good point!
How varied does this diet have to be?Is A turkey or rabbit enough once in a while (twice or thrice a month) or do we have to include those on a weekly basis? 
I ask because these two are a bit tough for me to get at a good price around where i live


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The more varied the diet (different protein sources) the more balanced it is.

Beef, chicken, pork, turkey and fish are readily available in most grocery stores.


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Right so Astro is on raw for the second day now, i had a few questions/ramblings.Looked around first but couldnt find anything specific for this. 

He's 10 weeks and gets his old kibble for breakfast, chicken MMs midday and RMBs in the evening. He gets kibble coz im not there Im at work till late so i miss the first two meals. Im not there to supervise bones. 

It's been two days now and i am still adjusting but he'll be on all raw eventually. I will add organs and variety but slowly. What i am trying to ask is how do I split the 10% OM between RMBs and MMs?

Right now he gets 5.6 lbs of chicken backs or quarters, 4.5 lbs of chicken boneless meat and 1 cup of kibble. Do i increase the rmb or boneless?

It's very hot and humid here these days, it was a 100* few days ago, is there anything i could/should add to his diet to cool him off a bit?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DukesMyDogRight now he gets 5.6 lbs of chicken backs or quarters, 4.5 lbs of chicken boneless meat and 1 cup of kibble. Do i increase the rmb or boneless?


Just verifying...
5.6 POUNDS of RMBS and 4.5 POUNDS of MM...Pounds not ounces????


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

350 grams of rmbs and 280 grams of mm..


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

350 grams of rmbs=12.345886682 oz
280 grams of mm=9.876709346 oz
http://www.metriccalculator.com/weight.html


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Iv bumped his RMBs to 13 Oz. and MM to 10.5 Oz. to compensate the OM which i will start giving in four to five days... or till Astro gets consistent solid stool. He gets runny stool though it is getting less so and a bit more solid...... Am i doing anything wrong??


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

How old is your dog and how much does he weigh? Were you feeding any OM before and recently stopped?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

If his poops are still runny you could try upping his amount of bone. Sometimes running poops are an indicator of there being too much MM. You could also try to add a bit of plain pumpkin (NOT pie filler!) to see if that helps a bit.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The most common cause for loose stools in raw fed dogs is OVERfeeding.


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

He's 10.5 weeks old and it's his third day on raw. I am feeding him too much? 

Started him with kibble in the morning but stopped after the second day. Havnt introduced organ so im upping the rmb and mm to compensate. 

Had runny stool the second night but on the third morning had a better more solid stool. Hasnt gone since all day and night. On kibble he went twice sometimes thrice a day.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How much does he weigh now, how much did he weigh at 8 weeks of age and how much are you feeding him?


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

He weighed 21 Lbs. when i got him and he's around 28 Lbs. right now... Iv mentioned in this thread the values and what i feed... Im posting it below:

----------------------------------------------------------------
Right so Astro is on raw for the second day now, i had a few questions/ramblings.Looked around first but couldnt find anything specific for this. 

He's 10 weeks and gets his old kibble for breakfast, chicken MMs midday and RMBs in the evening. He gets kibble coz im not there Im at work till late so i miss the first two meals. Im not there to supervise bones. 

It's been two days now and i am still adjusting but he'll be on all raw eventually. I will add organs and variety but slowly. What i am trying to ask is how do I split the 10% OM between RMBs and MMs?

Right now he gets 5.6 lbs of chicken backs or quarters, 4.5 lbs of chicken boneless meat and 1 cup of kibble. Do i increase the rmb or boneless?

It's very hot and humid here these days, it was a 100* few days ago, is there anything i could/should add to his diet to cool him off a bit?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are feeding 4 or 5 lbs a day~you are feeding way to much. He should only be getting about 1 1/2 to 2 # per day of raw food, total...broken up into 3 meals. They should get the mm, rmb, om in the same meal to keep it properly balanced.
He is 28# at 10 weeks? 
My 10 week old is 21# and working line, smaller in structure than showline, he gets about 1 1/2 # per day and I am doing more variety, though he has been on raw since weaning. You should go back and look thru raw threads, start with the stickies at the top of this forum.


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Oops... repeated my last post


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

I feed him about 700 grams which equals 1.54 Lbs..
The post with the 5 lbs and 4 lbs for rmb and om was a boo boo. Actually a double boo boo since i reposted the wrong thing







....

It's actually 0.84 Lbs of RMB and 0.7 Lbs of MM.......


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ellen366lauri..well said
> 
> all of mine are fed raw and there have been no bad behavioral changes; they continue to live happily as a pack; but, like others i've noticed that they are more protective of their raw food than they were of kibble; i've always fed in crates to ensure that each gets his share and it does eliminate any squabbles


Same here.


----------



## rbush (Oct 25, 2006)

My dog has actually gotten less reactive. I think its a combination of things and not just the diet, but I swear, the raw diet is helping. She just seems much more satisfied. When I give her her food, she does a little happy/thank you dance and then takes it over the lay under the tree in the backyard. She gets into this trancelike chewing state that I just LOVE to see. She actually looks satisfied when she's done instead of wanting more and more and more. 

I do think that raw meat is a more valuable item, but if they are trained correctly, they should still understand that it comes from you and that you give good things. I gave Hannah a piece of chicken, but I noticed that it still had some plastic on it, so I told her to drop it. I took off the plastic and then handed it back to her. I've always either given her back what she wanted or given her something better. I don't ever "steal" things from her, so she's pretty happy to hand it over. She would take off the other little dog's head if she was trying to steal her breakfast, but that's another thing entirely...


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I've noticed a marked change in my dogs, but maybe that is the gasoline in the water dish and gunpowder i put on their food


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

IMHO I think that the only aggression that may be correlated with this diet, would be food-aggression; because the value of the food has gone up. My dog could care less about the kibble but give her anything of value and the cat is kept at a distance.


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys... Iv already started Astro on raw... Maybe i shud change the thread title to "What and how much to feed".... Dont think i can though..


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.rawdogranch.com 
There you will get the how much of what, when, how, you name it...


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Sophi... Iv checked the site bfore but like then the puppy page is still under construction


----------

